# When does man become Mason (Brother)



## mark! (Dec 19, 2010)

There was a bit of a debate and discussion on when a man becomes a brother and should be called a Mason.  Part of the discussion sided that once a man is initiated to the degree of an EA, he is in fact considered a Freemason, a brother among us, only not recieving all the lights in Masonry, and not having privledges and rights and such within the lodge.  The other side was that a man is not to be considered a brother until he has been fully erected as a Master Mason within the lodge.  My question is this...is there a rule stating what is what within the Grand Lodge of Texas?

My take:  I feel once initiated as an EA, that man becomes a Mason, he has boundaries set before him, no Masonic emblems and such, no vote, etc within the lodge and only able to sit in the lodge when opened in the degree of EA.  My argument is how can one justify opening a lodge in the degree of EA or FC and allow these "men" to sit in the lodge and not consider them Masons when our Laws state that when the lodge is opened for business, only Masons are permitted to be present in the lodge room.  Also, throughout the initiation once the obligation is taken, the candidate goes from that, to a brother.  In the FC when there is reference made to the candidate, I believe that's pertaining specifically to that of the degree, a brother Entered Apprentice Mason made Candidate for the degree of Fellowcraft, etc.  

Thoughts?  Input?  Clarification?


----------



## Zack (Dec 19, 2010)

IMO, after he takes the EA obligation he is a Brother.

In my ritual he is referred to as such.


----------



## coachn (Dec 19, 2010)

In the strictest sense of the definition as it applies to the organization of Freemason, Brother Zack's post refects my understanding as well.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 19, 2010)

Indeed, after the Obligation.


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 19, 2010)

True


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 19, 2010)

Once a man takes the solemn oath of an EA, he is then a Mason. Although an EA does not have all of the lights of Masonry, as he is not yet instructed in them, he is a Mason, regardless.

FYI: Most military lodges do their business meetings on the EA degree, to enable maximum participation. Many lodges in Europe, also conduct their business meetings on the EA, because it can take a year or more, to complete the FC/MM degrees. By holding business meetings on the EA, they can have all of the masons in their lodge, attend.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 19, 2010)

cemab4y said:


> Once a man takes the solemn oath of an EA, he is then a Mason. Although an EA does not all of the lights of Masonry, as he is not yet instructed in them, he is a Mason.


 
It should also be noted that in some jurisdictions you cannot receive a masonic funeral unless you are a MM (South Carolina is one).


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 19, 2010)

agreed, it is when he takes the obligation.  in my jurisdiction a fellowcraft receives a few more rights, and only a master mason can have a masonic funeral here, as well.


----------



## Zack (Dec 19, 2010)

Likewise in my jurisdiction as to Masonic funeral, but that has nothing to do with when he becomes a Brother.


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Dec 19, 2010)

In Canada we conduct all our business in the EA degree and as such all ea's have the same rights as anyone else in the lodge. They are permitted to vote and take part in all aspects of the lodge. 
For me the point where you are obligated in the first is the moment you become a brother and a mason, it takes 50 mins to become a mason but a lifetime to know what being a mason means.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm in agreement. Not after the obligation though. I like to be more specific. A man becomes brother UPON taking the obligation. It's a simultaneous occurrence.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 19, 2010)

Longhorn1rob said:


> A man becomes brother UPON taking the obligation. It's a simultaneous occurrence.


 
Good point. Also, in Texas it used to be that only MM's rated a Masonic funeral, but a few years back the privilege was extended to _all _ Masons.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 19, 2010)

Longhorn1rob said:


> I'm in agreement. Not after the obligation though. I like to be more specific. A man becomes brother UPON taking the obligation. It's a simultaneous occurrence.


 

i've been told that it is the exact moment that you do what you do right after the obligation, i'd say what that is but don't want to talk too much about actual ritual....but you guys all remember the first thing you did right after completing the obligation i'm sure.


----------



## mark! (Dec 19, 2010)

Our lodge has been opened as an EA lodge several times so that we also get maximum participation with those present.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 19, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> i've been told that it is the exact moment that you do what you do right after the obligation


 
Based upon the first word that the WM says after the obligation is concluded, I'd have to disagree with your statement- in Texas.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 19, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Based upon the first word that the WM says after the obligation is concluded, I'd have to disagree with your statement- in Texas.


 i wish i knew tx ritual...it is obviously a little different...a command is given immediately afterward here, when that thing is done is what i was refering to...and the word 'brother' is not in the command and i think maybe what you are referring to...


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 19, 2010)

In our ritual, the new Brother is immediately addressed _as such_, & then given the command.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 19, 2010)

kinda what i figured...here, it is just "you will now........"


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 19, 2010)

Here, we address the Brother, explain _why_ he is to follow the command, & then give the command.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 19, 2010)

same here, minus the brother part...and it was explained to me afterward that the moment i did that thing was the moment i became a mason.  little differences in ritual like that fascinate me and make me want to travel more.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 19, 2010)

Please let me know if you ever make it down this way. In the meantime, check your PM's.  :wink:


----------



## mark! (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally was able to get my law book out and take a gander.  
Art. 344 STATUS of E.A.s and F.Cs.  EA and FCs are Masons but they are not members of the Lodge and cannot vote or demit, but shall be entitled to Masonic burial subject to the provisions of Art. 360.  They are entitled to sit in the Lodge or Lodges in which they have received a degree or degrees, or to visit like Lodges upon examination or proper avouchment.  EAs and FCs may attend Masonic funderals and appear in public wearing aprons of their respective degrees, provided the Lodge has dispensation to appear in public, and they do not participate in any of the ceremonies.


----------



## vanderson78102 (Dec 20, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, they are a mason after taking the EA obligation, but still have to prove themselves by making it to being raised.


----------



## 6229 MAC (Dec 20, 2010)

You are indeed a Mason and will always be, after you are obligated...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 21, 2010)

I believe in Texas, a man becomes a Mason upon taking the EA Obligation.  When he starts his obligation he is not yet a Mason, and as Bro. Bill pointed out, immediately after the obligation he is addressed as "Brother".


----------

